# PHILIPPINE CULINARY SCHOOLS..i need CHEF'S opinion..pls help



## myself (Aug 10, 2004)

hi, im from the Philippines and Im planning on taking culinary arts here in our country. 
I wish you'd take time to give me opinions on these two schools.

please check out the websites and their subjects..I believe they have diffent curriculum but then I wish to have a professional's opinion on this. here are the websites..

www.cca-manila.com/
-this school is older and it will take you two years before you get a diploma.

**********************

here's the other one

www.iscahm.com/

-this school is new and it will only take you a year to get a diploma.

**********************

both websites have curriculum or the subjects they offer...

please help me on this because these are the only culinary school in our country this time..I dont know if there are others but these schools are the most popular...the only problem I have is what school to choose between the two.

your opinions will be a very big help. thank you.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello, I'm no professional chef, but just an enthusiastic foodie, who's also considering a viable career in the culinary world.

Anyways, I think you should weigh out the possible future aspects of both schools. Like, what sort of restaurants or hotels will you be able to intern in, which fits better into your budget, etc etc. In short, which school do you think you'll be more comfortable in? 
I dare say while a culinary diploma helps, it's the long years of experience that will really take you to the top.

I noticed both schools are in Quezon City. Normally, when schools are near to where I live, I like to go down there to check it out myself, just to see what its like at the schools. 
Hope that may help in making your decision, happy hunting for your school of your dreams!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You may want to poke around in the Culinary Students forum, as well, for input.
Good luck with your schooling.


----------

